

VendorKit – an iOS library management system - keithpitt
http://vendorkit.com
VendorKit makes the process of using and managing libraries in iOS easy. VendorKit is modeled after Bundler. VendorKit streamlines the installation and update process for dependent libraries. It also tracks versions and manages dependencies between libraries.
======
jakehow
Interesting, but only seems to go half way. Half the battle is getting library
maintainers to package things in a sane manner.

This alternative has been working really well for us so far:
<https://github.com/CocoaPods/CocoaPods>

It has the added benefit of encouraging good practices in library development
as described here: [http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/04/04/using-open-source-
stat...](http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/04/04/using-open-source-static-
libraries-in-xcode-4/)

~~~
abijlani
There is already a vendorspec file for libraries with dependencies. I don't
see why that can't become the standard for all libraries.

~~~
jakehow
Copying files willy nilly without any etiquette around packaging doesn't seem
like a good standard to me.

------
nupark2
If library authors release built, static libraries + headers (possibly as a
framework), then this approach (UNIX packaging system style) is basically
unnecessary.

As it is, I rarely have trouble incorporating 3rd party libraries into my
projects.

~~~
zoul
You can’t ship your own frameworks when building for the App Store, so there
are mostly just static libraries available for the iOS. And these can be a bit
of a pain to set up right, I wrote two short articles about it:

<http://zmotula.tumblr.com/post/10157814684>

But you’re right – once the library developer packages his code as a static
library with good project settings, there are few problems left.

------
steipete
I'm also suggesting <https://github.com/CocoaPods/CocoaPods>. Better solution,
better support from the community, actively deployed.

~~~
steipete
Vendor hasn't been updated in almost a month:
<https://github.com/keithpitt/vendor/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md>

Compare this to CocoaPods:
<https://github.com/CocoaPods/CocoaPods/commits/master/>

~~~
mariovisic
Why'd you point to the changelog rather than the commits for vendor ?
<https://github.com/keithpitt/vendor/commits/master> has some recent activity.

